# Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!!



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

What a PITA. After spending the week reading every conceivable install DIY, and trying in vain to decipher Parrot's installation "instructions", the thing just wouldn't work after 2 hours of installation madness. And I mean it wouldn't even power on. Not with 12v from the radio, not with 12v from the rear wiper fuse tap.
What gives? Am I doing something wrong? Anyone want to come over and slap me upside the head and point to an obvious wiring error?
DF


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!! (dfischer1)*

Just get a harness from here: http://www.quickconnectproducts.com/Find/find.php
P.S. If you have a 2006 with no nav it will say you don't need a harness but that isn't true. Just select 2007 instead.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!! (MisterJJ)*

I was considering this system - have you personally used it? It doesn't look like the harness will fit the back of the Concert radio.
DF


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!! (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Just get a harness from here: http://www.quickconnectproducts.com/Find/find.php
P.S. If you have a 2006 with no nav it will say you don't need a harness but that isn't true. Just select 2007 instead.

MisterJJ, I have a 2006 with concert/no nav/no steering wheel controls. The Parrott CK3100 (which comes with the LCD display) should be a direct connection, no harness- correct?
I have one, haven't installed yet. Deciding where/how to mount the LCD, or sell it and get a Blueant.


----------



## Quick Connect (Oct 26, 2008)

This info is provided, not as an ad, but simply to end your grief. 
If you have the Parrot 3000 Evolution, we have the plug and play harness and the steering wheel module for you. Totally plug and play. Call 1-888-8-CARKIT or visit http://www.quickconnectproducts.com and also http://www.quickconnectproduct....html and ask for the QCAud-2 harness and SW101C controller for Audi. Cars with double din Symphony radios that are 2007+ need a QCVWS-3 plug and play harness. All NAV radios also need the QCVWS-3 even if before 2007. There is not a single wire to tap or cut - it just works. 


_Modified by Quick Connect at 9:58 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## StealthSlacker (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Quick Connect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfischer1* »_I was considering this system - have you personally used it? It doesn't look like the harness will fit the back of the Concert radio.
DF

I just completed an install of a Parrot kit with steering wheel controller using the harness mentioned above in my new '08 Premium. I purchased the kit here in Nor Cal via *http://www.safewireless.com/ha....html* 
Here were the pieces that were used from the kit. Not pictured or used were the Parrot wiring harness or Parrot talk/volume controller.








The new custom harness fits in between the head unit and factory wiring. The jumpers off to the left go to the other components (Parrot "brain" and a interface controller).








Everything hooked up for a test. It worked first try.
















The wiring cleaned up for re-install. Parrot box and controller are secured beneath the stereo mount, wiring is folded in - very tight fit.








It all worked well, retained the stock appearance, and enabled the steering wheel "Talk" button. I have the microphone sitting off to the right of the steering column under the instrument cluster.








So I too would recommend this option - it worked as advertised in my car. The worst thing for me has been having to work with my old Motorola phone voice dialing, which I've never used. A lot of renaming in the phone book ....


_Modified by StealthSlacker at 11:08 AM 1/25/2009_


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (StealthSlacker)*









Thanks for the pics, but 06 A3s are single DIN and don't have this particular harness connector.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!! (dfischer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfischer1* »_I was considering this system - have you personally used it? It doesn't look like the harness will fit the back of the Concert radio.
DF

I have a 2006 with single DIN stereo, no NAV, WITH steering wheel controls. I used a harness from Quick Connect.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!! (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
MisterJJ, I have a 2006 with concert/no nav/no steering wheel controls. The Parrott CK3100 (which comes with the LCD display) should be a direct connection, no harness- correct?
I have one, haven't installed yet. Deciding where/how to mount the LCD, or sell it and get a Blueant.

I don't think it's a direct connection unless you have a European car. I'm not certain, but I think the European cars have a stereo with standard ISO connectors but the North American cars have different connectors so you need a wiring harness or you need to go through an extremely complicated job of cutting and splicing wires.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (dfischer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfischer1* »_








Thanks for the pics, but 06 A3s are single DIN and don't have this particular harness connector.

not all 06s are single DIN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (irishpride)*

Try the Fiscon basic, from oempl.us; 30 minute install, and just 1 easy Vagcom change. Had mine for 6 months, and it's great.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*

These are all good ideas, but I'd rather still work with what I've got before I abandon all hope. Anyone have any harness wiring advice?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!! (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
I don't think it's a direct connection unless you have a European car. I'm not certain, but I think the European cars have a stereo with standard ISO connectors but the North American cars have different connectors so you need a wiring harness or you need to go through an extremely complicated job of cutting and splicing wires.


I'm still a bit lost on the harness issue- the Quickconnect websites listed in previous posts say if you have a 2006 A3 without nav there is no harness needed for the CK3100. I guess I'll just have to try it...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Parrot Bluetooth w/MULTICAN...GRRRRR!! (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_

I'm still a bit lost on the harness issue- the Quickconnect websites listed in previous posts say if you have a 2006 A3 without nav there is no harness needed for the CK3100. I guess I'll just have to try it...









I have an 06' with no NAV and I needed a harness. Just select 07' instead. The web site is wrong.


----------



## Quick Connect (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi again. The website is not wrong but it is confusing. 
For a Parrot 3000, 3100 or 3200 install without steering wheel phone button activation, there is no harness required for the radios that have ISO plugs at the back of the radio. If you have Bose, you may have to make a couple of custom connections and I can send anyone a diagram if they need. More recent double high radios (2007+) and RSN-e radios need a VW style harness that we call a QCVW-1. But again, the QCVW-1 is NOT for a steering wheel phone button activation.
For steering wheel activation in an A3 or A4, you need an Audicom module as shown in a post above, a Parrot 3000 Evolution kit SPECIFICALLY and one of 2 harnesses that are completely plug and play. For the mutliplug radios (2 eight pin, one 10 pin and one CAN BUS multipin) you need our QCAud-2 harness - see pic below. For RSN-e and recent double high radios, you need the QCVWS-3 which is shown in the post above. These 2 harnesses make life very easy and only take a few minutes to install. We have tested the Multican unit described by the original poster and it is a bear to install - hence the other solutions we came up with for the Audicom box. 









ps - Safewireless is one of the well respected vendors of our Audi steering wheel activation bluetooth kits.


_Modified by Quick Connect at 5:10 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Quick Connect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quick Connect* »_Hi again. The website is not wrong but it is confusing. 


You sure? I have a 2006 with no NAV, concert II stereo with single DIN. It says "No Harness Required" for this configuration, implying that the Parrot plugs right into it. This is not the case.
I think the early 2006 models had a Concert I stereo with a tape player (Ugh!). Maybe that stereo did not require a harness.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
You sure? I have a 2006 with no NAV, concert II stereo with single DIN. It says "No Harness Required" for this configuration, implying that the Parrot plugs right into it. This is not the case.
I think the early 2006 models had a Concert I stereo with a tape player (Ugh!). Maybe that stereo did not require a harness.

I have an early model (purchased June 2005) with no NAV, and a Concert (single DIN) -- but I think it is Concert I- with a single CD player; it has the connection from the back of the radio to the glove box for the CD changer (which I use for the Ipd connection).


----------



## Quick Connect (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

It has been a while since I tried a Multican unit, but send me a picture of the back of your radio and I'll send you a diagram for connection. Do the Parrot gray and black female 8 pin ISO plugs not physically fit or is your problem that Parrot is not getting power? Remember, in 2003+ cars you won't get 12V switched on the power ISO to turn on the Parrot. So you will need to clip the orange wire at the top of the 12V switched Parrot fuseholder and connect to an external source of 12V switched ignition voltage. 
You can write to me for help at howard @ quickconnectproducts.com


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (Quick Connect)*

OK I'm bringing this topic back because I've summoned enough courage to put in a last ditch effort to make this thing work.
I've read everything I could about this install and still have two questions.
#1
For the two 8-pin connectors shown below - Is the brown/orange one the speakers and the black one the 12V power/etc?









#2
For the green and white MULTICAN conector, I already have a Blitzsafe Ipod adapter in there. Can I splice the Parrot green/white wires into the Blitzsafe harness' green/white wires?
Thanks,
DF


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: (dfischer1)*

I have a 2007 Audi A3 with Single DIN Concert radio. It has the connectors like pictured above.
After the fact I found out that I do not need the harness that is used on the double DIN radio. 
So I am usinf the harneses that came with the Parrot CK 3000. THe only thing it seems is missing is a ignition power source.
Can any one who has installed a CK 3000 and the single DIN concert radio confirm this? Where is the easiest spot to get ignition power? Also which mute in connector would I use?
Thanks. I hope this will bring this post to a conclusion for anyone else with this combo.
Matt


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: (mattA3)*

Got it working with ignition source in the fuse box. Now I need to figure out how to integrate the SW101c steering wheel control. I think a just need to connect the two can bus wires? Whish I could get some input from someone who has installed the SW101c with the single DIN radio.
Matt


----------



## xyian11 (Aug 5, 2010)

Did you ever have any success with this? If I had no need to purchase a connector and it is an easy splice then I would do this in a heartbeat! I'm tired of crappy earpieces that die in 6 months.


----------

